# Picture Popup - aber ohne weißen Rahmen



## pauschpage (7. September 2003)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand einen Script nennen, bei dem sich ein Fenster öffnet, in dem ein Bild ist, jedoch soll der weiße Rand, der immer kommt weg sein.


----------



## killkrog (7. September 2003)

Such mal nach 'margin'.

Greetz,
 Killy


----------



## Fabian H (7. September 2003)

Also:
Grundsätzlich geht das nicht, weil du keinen Einfluss darauf hast, wie der Browser ein Bild darstellt.
Letztens gabs das schon mal, weinfach mal suchen.
Die Lösung war dann ungefär die (war allerdings mit JavaScript):
Per JavaScript wurde ein neues, leeres Fenster geöffnet, ein kleines HTML-Dokument reingschreiben, und das Bild.
Der HTML-Code war so angepasst, dass das Bild dann keinen weisen Rahmen mehr drum rum hatte.


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2003)

Etwa so:  » http://www.fah-q.org/js/imagepopup.htm?


----------



## pauschpage (7. September 2003)

Ja genau - Gumbo! Sowas suche ich!


----------



## Gumbo (7. September 2003)

Gern' geschehen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. September 2003)

Hallo Gumbo,

schönes Skript, aber leider funktionierts bei mir nur im IE. Mozilla 1.4 als auch Netscape 6.0 öffnen das popup - Mozilla geht dann in eine endlosschleife und lädt das Bild ewig - und Netscape schreibt das Bild (bzw die HTML Datei) nicht in das "neue " Dokument ,,, 

ciao Andreas


----------

